# 2001 JD Sabre



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I got the ol' John Deere Sabre out of the shed. I tried to start it and it didn't start. I heard the starter spin. No other sounds. 

I hadn't changed the battery in awhile, so I replaced the battery. Starter spins but nothing else. I took the engine cover off. I found a giant mouse nest, that's gone now. Wires seem ok. I put the cover back on but I had trouble with the spark plug and I couldn't get it back in right and smashed the end a little. 

So, Next step is to replace the spark plug with a new one. I don't know what to do after that. 

I'm not sure why the starter is spinning and nothing else is happening.

Thanks,
Rick

Update: I remember that the starter gear, at the top, did not pop up and engage the engine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check see spring etc. stuck..maybe light spray of WD40 will help.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

While your waiting for the other parts.Spray the starter gear with WD 40 an let it soak in for awhile. Then try it. Sometimes when they sit.And the mice get to them.They stick.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey thanks for the replies. I found the root of my problem. It wasn't exactly rusted but just clogged with grass, dead mouse parts and gunk. Once I got all of it out, it did spin the motor head, but there wasn't any spark. I stripped the spark plug hole because I didn't put it in straight. I got pretty freaked out until the local parts store owner sold me a "spark plug hole thread chaser". I put some grease on it to catch the shavings, threaded the hole, put the plug back in. Worked perfectly. Thanks for the help!


----------

